# اقتراح لألوان المنتدي ...



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اقتراح لألوان المنتدي ...

المنتدي لونه ازرق x للبني

انا جاتلي فكرة مش عارف اذا كانت تنفع تتنفذ ولا لأ

لو تنفع خير و بركة

متنفعش خلاص مفيش مشاكل

الفكرة ان روك يصمم كذا لون للمنتدي غير الازرق و اللبني

و يبقي في من فوق ايوقنات للألوان

لما تضغط علي الون المنتدي يبقي الون ده

زي مهو موضح في الصورة





و الصورة ديه موجودة في منتدي مسيحي تاني شوفته بالصدفة و عجبتني الفكرة

و يبقي في 4او 5 الوان للتغيير

ها ايه رايكم في الفكرة
و هل تنفع تتنفذ !!

شكراً ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الفكره حلوة ياكيمو
بس فيها مشكله
مثلا واحد خلي لون المنتدي عنده اسود مثلا
وجه كتب مشاركاته باللون الابيض مثلا
كدا لو حد مخلي المنتدي اببيض مثلا
مش هيشوف كلام* اللي كتب* باللون الابيض "مثلا"
وكدا هيحصل دروب في الالوان
فهمت عليا؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ مش صح يا توتا

لأ المنتدي لونه ابيض اهو

انما في ازرق و لبني الي هما التحديد و الحاجات ديه

يعني مبيبقاش في كتابة

يعني كل حاجة زي ماهي

بس بدل الشرط الزرقاء تبقي صفراء مثلاً

لكن بقيت الحاجات زي ماهي

فهمتي الفكرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني الخلفية زي ماهي لكن الاطارات هي الي هتتغير

وصلت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني الخلفية زي ماهي لكن الاطارات هي الي هتتغير
> 
> وصلت


ااااااااااااااه انا فهمتك غلط
لاني زمان اووي كنت مشتركة في منتدي فيه خاصية الالوان دي
كل عضو يخلي لون المنتدي زي مايحب 
يغيره كله مشالاطارات بس

نييس فكرة:flowers:


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقيني مافي حاجة غيظاني قد نييس فكرة ديه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> صدقيني مافي حاجة غيظاني قد نييس فكرة ديه


تصدق انا نفسي اتغظت منها ومني برضو:t33:


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتي بقي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هي فكره حلووه اووي وانا شوفتها في اكتر من منتدي مسيحي وغير مسيحي

الفكره هتكون عباره عن اطارات المنتدي هي الي هتختلف لاكن الخلفيه
هتفضل ابيض زي ما هي ع ما اظن 

الموافقه تكون عند روك لانه هو الي يقول ينفع او مينفعش 
ع حسب امكانيات المنتدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بيتر جاب المفيد
الله ينور يا بيتر


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

.. !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكل الاقتراح مش حلو


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ما الفائدة من تعدد الألوان؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش ... مجرد تغيير ... حاجة عادية يعني


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أفضل تطبيق الإقتراحات التي لها مردود ونفع على الأعضاء وصراحة وبكل محبة لا أرى ذلك في امكانية تغيير الألوان. المنتدى هذه الوانه من سنين والتصميم القادم سيحمل نفس الرونق.


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد ليك وجهة نظر  مفيش مشكلة , و كلامك مقنع ... شكراً للأهتمام ... كان مجرد اقتراح


----------

